# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Hà Nội - Còn vài thứ dọn nốt để tập trung công việc...

## puskinu

1. Bộ trượt tròn visme NSK Nhật bản. Trượt tròn phi 12, visme 12 bước 1...hành trình khoảng 180mm...Đi kèm con step 2 phase stepsyn có phanh từ sau đít, dây dợ đủ cả. *Giá 650k*
2.Bộ trượt ray con lăn bản 8mm, visme bi phi 8 bước 1. Hành trình hơn 50mm một tí..Rất cứng vững.* Giá 750k.* Toàn bộ kết cấu bằng sắt.
3.Visme tí hon phi 10 bước 2. Hành trình 110. *Giá 250k.*
4. 1 cặp asm66MA và MC cụt đuôi. Giá 600k.
5.Tay vặn tự động mini của hãng Anex Nhật Bổn, dùng đầu vít 6.35 mm thông dụng, vặn rất sướng tay, đi kèm 4 đầu vặn vít 4 rãnh và 1 rãnh.* Giá 350k*
6. Mâm cặp mini hàng Đài Loan phi 110, loại bắt ốc phía trước cho dễ tháo lắp và chế cháo hay gá phôi máy cnc kẹp phôi tròn :v...*Giá 750k*
7. Bộ hộp số dây đai tỉ lệ 1:2 bằng Nhôm ( bản 5M, ko có dây đai), trục chuyển động 2 bạc NSK 7004, thanh răng bánh răng thẳng hành trình 600mm. *Giá 900k*



E ở Hà Nội...SDT : 0964 755 546
Thank các bác đã ghé xem và quan tâm.
Giá chưa bao gồm chi phí vận chuyển ạ.

----------


## puskinu

update: Mâm cặp đã ra đi, alpha đã ra đi, visme có gạch.
Giảm giá cho đi trước 30/4 
1/ Giảm: 100k
2/Giảm:100k
5/giảm 50k
7 giảm : 150k.
Thank các bác.

----------


## Minh Phúc

> update: Mâm cặp đã ra đi, alpha đã ra đi, visme có gạch.
> Giảm giá cho đi trước 30/4 
> 1/ Giảm: 100k
> 2/Giảm:100k
> 5/giảm 50k
> 7 giảm : 150k.
> Thank các bác.


mục 3 bể gạch thì bác ới em vs nhé.
0165 458 2385,e ở HN
Thank!

----------


## name.love

> mục 3 bể gạch thì bác ới em vs nhé.
> 0165 458 2385,e ở HN
> Thank!


E gạch mục 3 cơ mà ko đi lấy dc, đợi ship thì lâu quá, đành thôi vậy. Bác liên hệ bác thớt lấy đi
Sory bác thớt nhé, e gạch mà ko lấy dc, tại phải mấy hôm nữa e mới đi dc, để bác giữ lâu e cũng ngại

----------


## puskinu

E cần bán bộ combo x-z : Hành trình 660 x 260 (Có thể bỏ hoặc thay mấy miếng giảm chấn để mở rộng thêm, Z có thể chạy lên 300mm).

X ray NSK LS20 (4 rãnh bi, kiểu tương tự THK HSR20), visme 16 bước 20.
Z ray THK SSR15 (4 rãnh bi), visme 16 bước 20.

E đang dùng để phay nhôm rất mượt mà và êm ái...



Giá: 5.5 tr ...freeship chậm TQ ạ....

Còn bộ combo Shibaura visme 2010, ray THK 20 loại long block hành trình gần 800...bác nào muốn dựng con máy H frame giống e thì vui lòng liên hệ với e nhé..

----------

EL.Madework

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cái bình vàng vàng tên nó là gì vậy bác, mua ở đâu vậy ạ ?

----------


## puskinu

> Cái bình vàng vàng tên nó là gì vậy bác, mua ở đâu vậy ạ ?


Cửa hàng vlxd và linh phụ kiện bán đầy bác ơi, e mua về toàn xịt dầu :v

----------


## tradacnc

> Cửa hàng vlxd và linh phụ kiện bán đầy bác ơi, e mua về toàn xịt dầu :v


có hàng mới đó chú qua anh chơi haha

----------

puskinu

----------


## puskinu

> E cần bán bộ combo x-z : Hành trình 660 x 260 (Có thể bỏ hoặc thay mấy miếng giảm chấn để mở rộng thêm, Z có thể chạy lên 300mm).
> 
> X ray NSK LS20 (4 rãnh bi, kiểu tương tự THK HSR20), visme 16 bước 20.
> Z ray THK SSR15 (4 rãnh bi), visme 16 bước 20.
> 
> E đang dùng để phay nhôm rất mượt mà và êm ái...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do có bác cần mua bộ combo y mà e chỉ bán khi bộ x-z ra đi nên e giảm giá bộ x-z cho ra đi nhanh gọn 
Giá hiện tại: 5tr...( ko freeship nữa ạ)

E cũng không nhận gạch nữa ạ, các bác gạch xong rồi e liên lạc lại ko thấy trả lời...
Thank các bác...

----------


## puskinu

Bác nào yêu khung máy này liên hệ với e nhé: E đang cần cho đi cả khung trong vòng 1 tuần, đt e đang bị hỏng, bác nào gọi không được xin vui lòng IB cho e nhé..thank các bác

----------


## puskinu

Có 1 tấm sắt kích thước: 960x195x15 . Nặng gần 20kg..có sẵn lỗ bắt ray 15 2 bên và lỗ bắt BK BF ở giữa. và các lỗ khoan cân đối ở 2 đầu để bắt vào vai, rất phù hợp cho bác nào có ý định làm 1 e router hay máy H. mini.
Giá: 700k


ĐT bị hỏng e dùng tạm số này: 0989 423 966...thank các bác

----------


## Duy Mạnh

Mục số 7 anh có xé lẻ ra bán không ạ,  em cần cái puly bằng nhôm to ạ

----------


## puskinu

> Mục số 7 anh có xé lẻ ra bán không ạ,  em cần cái puly bằng nhôm to ạ


Bác có nhu cầu cứ sms trực tiếp với e, e bán cả bộ đấy giá rẻ cho bác luôn :v

----------


## puskinu

Tấm sắt ko còn, bác nào có nhu cầu về sắt cứ ib e, đang có nhiều tấm sắt hay mà vác về nặng quá :v

----------


## puskinu

Đang mùa hè nóng nực, ngại vác đi vác lại nên e giảm giá bộ combo x-z ko thể rẻ hơn : 4,7 tr...về là chiến thôi ạ..

----------


## daomanh_hung

Mục 1+3 sao rồi bác,còn inbox e giá chốt có gì e qua lấy

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Mục số 7 anh có xé lẻ ra bán không ạ,  em cần cái puly bằng nhôm to ạ


Nếu bác chủ ko xé lẻ thì liên hệ em .còn một cái bánh đai nhé

----------


## puskinu

Topic closed

----------

